# saslauthd uses more and more memory

## 2bbionic

since updating cyrus-sasl to 2.1.21-r2, saslauthd uses more and more memory including swap (400MB of 512MB last)  - 1GB RAM is installed. I never hat to restart the daemon before, but now i have to do this every day. I don't know where to search for the cause, but i think there's somebody here who can help.

The server has to do with about 2000 eMails per day...

make.conf:

```

CFLAGS="-O3 -mcpu=pentium4 -march=pentium4 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://pandemonium.tiscali.de/pub/gentoo/ ftp://130.59.10.34/mirror/gentoo/ http://pandemonium.tiscali.de/pub/gentoo/ ftp://sunsite.informatik.rwth-aachen.de/pub/Linux/gentoo"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.de.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

LANG="de_DE@euro"

LANGUAGE="49"

LINGUAS="de"

USE="-motif imap -gtk -gnome -kde -X sasl apache2 bash-completion -bonobo xml xml2 png gif hardened iconv imagemagick -innodb jpeg mmap mysqli mysql -nis tiff tidy sysvipc nls pam ssl -threads no-htdocs gd"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

```

Kernel:

```
2.6.11-hardened-r15 #1 SMP Wed Aug 31 20:47:53 CEST 2005 i686 Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 2.40GHz GNU/Linux
```

/etc/conf.d/saslauthd:

```
# Config file for /etc/init.d/saslauthd

# Initial (empty) options.

SASLAUTHD_OPTS=""

# Specify the authentications mechanism.

# *NOTE* For list see: saslauthd -v

# From 2.1.19, add "-r" to options for old behavior

# ie. reassemble user and realm to user@realm form.

# SASLAUTHD_OPTS="${SASLAUTH_MECH} -a pam -r"

SASLAUTHD_OPTS="${SASLAUTH_MECH} -a pam"

# Specify the hostname for remote IMAP server.

# *NOTE* Only needed if rimap auth mech is used.

#SASLAUTHD_OPTS="${SASLAUTHD_OPTS} -O localhost"

# Specify the number of worker processes to create.

#SASLAUTHD_OPTS="${SASLAUTHD_OPTS} -n 5"

# Enable credential cache, cache size, and timeout.

# *NOTE* Size is measured in kilobytes

#        Timeout is measured in seconds

#SASLAUTHD_OPTS="${SASLAUTHD_OPTS} -c -s 128 -t 30"

```

actual processes:

```
root     15032  0.0  7.0  64424 63504 ?        Ss   May29   0:10 /usr/sbin/saslauthd -a pam

root     15033  0.0  7.0  64424 63504 ?        S    May29   0:10 /usr/sbin/saslauthd -a pam

root     15034  0.0  7.0  64424 63564 ?        S    May29   0:10 /usr/sbin/saslauthd -a pam

root     15035  0.0  7.0  64292 63440 ?        S    May29   0:10 /usr/sbin/saslauthd -a pam

root     15036  0.0  7.0  64292 63440 ?        S    May29   0:10 /usr/sbin/saslauthd -a pam

```

 pmap -d of process  15033 shows:

```

pmap -d 15032

15032:   /usr/sbin/saslauthd -a pam

Address   Kbytes Mode  Offset           Device    Mapping

40000000      88 r-x-- 0000000000000000 008:00003 ld-2.3.6.so

40016000       4 r---- 0000000000015000 008:00003 ld-2.3.6.so

40017000       4 rw--- 0000000000016000 008:00003 ld-2.3.6.so

40018000      20 r-x-- 0000000000000000 008:00003 libcrypt-2.3.6.so

4001d000       4 r---- 0000000000004000 008:00003 libcrypt-2.3.6.so

4001e000       4 rw--- 0000000000005000 008:00003 libcrypt-2.3.6.so

4001f000     156 rw--- 000000004001f000 000:00000   [ anon ]

40046000      56 r-x-- 0000000000000000 008:00003 libresolv-2.3.6.so

40054000       8 rw--- 000000000000e000 008:00003 libresolv-2.3.6.so

40056000       8 rw--- 0000000040056000 000:00000   [ anon ]

40058000      32 r-x-- 0000000000000000 008:00003 libpam.so.0.78

40060000       8 rw--- 0000000000007000 008:00003 libpam.so.0.78

40062000    1084 r-x-- 0000000000000000 008:00003 libc-2.3.6.so

40171000       4 r---- 000000000010f000 008:00003 libc-2.3.6.so

40172000      12 rw--- 0000000000110000 008:00003 libc-2.3.6.so

40175000       8 rw--- 0000000040175000 000:00000   [ anon ]

40177000       8 r-x-- 0000000000000000 008:00003 libdl-2.3.6.so

40179000       4 r---- 0000000000001000 008:00003 libdl-2.3.6.so

4017a000       4 rw--- 0000000000002000 008:00003 libdl-2.3.6.so

40318000      32 r-x-- 0000000000000000 008:00003 libnss_files-2.3.6.so

40320000       4 r---- 0000000000007000 008:00003 libnss_files-2.3.6.so

40321000       4 rw--- 0000000000008000 008:00003 libnss_files-2.3.6.so

80000000      52 r-x-- 0000000000000000 008:00003 saslauthd

8000d000       4 r---- 000000000000c000 008:00003 saslauthd

8000e000       4 rw--- 000000000000d000 008:00003 saslauthd

8000f000   62716 rw--- 000000008000f000 000:00000   [ anon ]

b7ff8000       8 rw--- 00000000b7ff8000 000:00000   [ anon ]

bffeb000      84 rw--- 00000000bffeb000 000:00000   [ stack ]

ffffe000       4 ----- 0000000000000000 000:00000   [ anon ]

mapped: 64428K    writeable/private: 63028K    shared: 0K

```

Thanks for your help !

2bbionic

----------

## z0ny

My cyrus-sasl-2.1.22-r1 is eating memory (including swap), too. Is there a solution out there yet? Thanks in advance.

----------

## nix13

bump

I'm seeing the samething on a mail server with 4GB of RAM and 5GB swap. After about 5 - 7 days total memory exhaustion incluiding swap and the server crashes. A quick check with ps shows saslauthd is eating all the memory. Re-starting the process fixes the problem but i have todo that every 2 - 3 days.

dev-libs/cyrus-sasl-2.1.22-r2

----------

## nix13

I'm still seeing this problem, anyone else?

----------

## planet-admin

saslauthd has some issues on my server as well, spiking to 100% cpu, never going away. My solution (a fairly safe one) is to restart saslauthd via the init script every hour.

Michael

----------

## Seather

Same problem here,

Maybe it has something to do with this:

http://osdir.com/ml/ubuntu-bugs/2013-11/msg13535.html

----------

